# I'm the only one who can't view my website



## rosemariephoto (Nov 22, 2008)

I switched my hosting company from Yahoo to Bludomain. I submitted it on Monday and changed my DNS settings also. Within minutes I seen my website for 5 minutes. Now it's gone. Everyone else can see it except me. I've tried all different explorers and internet providers and it seems to be me???

I called my internet service provider and everything was fine there. My IP address *74.55.241.10* for my site which he could use, but is no good to me. "it just keeps saying server unavailable."

I assumed it was my computer, so I deleted all cookies and cahced files. I also removed my firewall and pop up blocker. Nothing is working so I bought a new computer today...STILL NO LUCK!

I then called yahoo to see why nothing was working for me. They said everyhitng is potining at bludomain. They said everything was fine yesterday when I talked with them.

Any suggestions.....I'm on a new computer now and and nothing is resolved???

I already know that you can see it, so please don't tell me. If you son't see it I would be happy to know that.

Thanks
http://rosemariephoto.com/


----------



## zabusant (Sep 6, 2007)

So you've tried two different PC's on the same network connection and you cannot view the site? I say it's most likely a problem on your ISP's end.

Are you connected through a router? What kind of a connection is it (wireless, wired,...)?

Start>Run... type in *cmd* and press ENTER.
A black dos-like window will appear. Type in *ping rosemariephoto.com* and press ENTER. If your firewall stops the trafic, please allow it (or better yet, disable the firewall for the duration of the test, if you can). Do you get four *"request timed-out"* messages?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I have had the same problem before.Everyone can see my site but me,I was jumping through hoops for a while.What it was I was blocked by lunar pages due to to much editing ect and i was having trouble with a new script you know how it is.Call your new host and ask them to check if your ip is blocked....95 percent chance this is what it is...it has actually happened to me twice...when iam having trouble with a new script i just take a break for a few now.

ps go to google type in "hide my ***" its a web proxy without having to change your settings..if you can see your site with it then you know your host blocked your ip for to much activity in the backend. Cheers


----------

